# World Pharma



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright homies we all know about this guy on ology... I just wanted to start this thread and see what everyone thought about the company as well as possible experiences with their gear. I didn't start this thread as a way to bash forbodybuilders because I know everyone on here could do that lol
Thanks guys
-little trav


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

I would never buy anything from WP. (just saying it in a nice way) o


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*



Dfeaton said:


> I would never buy anything from WP. (just saying it in a nice way) o



I was thinking it was horse crap I just didn't want to be the one to say it lol


----------



## 69nites (Aug 26, 2012)

They are scumbags.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

I know a few good friends that are related or rep for them BUT there are scammers on my book. Gear is to damn expensive too


----------



## grind4it (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

IMO, they are a fucking joke. Just look at the shit that idiot posts.

I'm not sure if these statments constitue "bashing"; however this is what I think.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

So,

On the UncleZ took my money and went bust scale, are they half as bad or twice as bad as the Uncle? 

I've never used them. But if folks are saying "warning, warning will robinson" then i will def pay attention and avoid.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

Sfstud33 no reason to pay that MUCH MONEY for gear that IS NOT Pharm grade even they said it is when is lot more alternatives and better IMO than then. SO yes warning is being sent out!!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*



Pikiki said:


> Sfstud33 no reason to pay that MUCH MONEY for gear that IS NOT Pharm grade even they said it is when is lot more alternatives and better IMO than then. SO yes warning is being sent out!!!



You are right, and i've been steered to some excellent labs who have really helped me get what i want without getting ripped off.

Thanks mate - i'll add WorldPharma to my "do not buy from" list. So now there are two people on the list. You can guess the other one right?? I never thought this list would be growing as fast as it is!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 26, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> You are right, and i've been steered to some excellent labs who have really helped me get what i want without getting ripped off.
> 
> Thanks mate - i'll add WorldPharma to my "do not buy from" list. So now there are two people on the list. You can guess the other one right?? I never thought this list would be growing as fast as it is!


You're building the wrong list. Build a who to buy from list. It will be MUCH shorter.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*



69nites said:


> You're building the wrong list. Build a who to buy from list. It will be MUCH shorter.



hahaha this is fucking true...sounds even funny but def is shorter list for sure


----------



## BBE (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

amen to that.  Good sources are hard to come by.  And any good source can go bad at anytime, just to complicate the matter.  I've seen it happen, hell, this is a vet filled board, you've all seen it happen.


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

The dude rubs me the wrong way.  I get sick of the bastard preaching about how nobody should ever use UGL gear and that his shit is pharma.  All he says when someone makes a post about pain or lack of quality is that they must be using UGL shit.  The fact that they might not be using aseptic injection techniques doesn't seem to cross his mind in the least.  I get tired of hearing it myself.  Then he tries to tell people to run oral only cycles and shit.  The guy is a fucktard and I will never buy from them!  Why would you when you can get 2+ vials of good quality shit somewhere else for the same price.


----------



## BBE (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

Who the eff runs an oral only cycle??  Greetings from a fellow michigander btw


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

This is so funny Travis....I posted a chat comment asking what people thought about WP....and it seems that they have no supporters here....although it does not sound like anyone has personal experience with them.

I agree the guy that starts a thread every other day on ology is an idiot.  However, I am not sure that cost is the most important factor.  Guys like me on trt paying cash (not insurance) already pay through the noise for our prescription test.

I'd still be interested in hearing from people who have acutally used WP.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

Never used them and have Only heard of them through you all here. Im going to hop back on ology and see what you all are talking about.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

over priced even for quality gear... I pride myself on not over paying for anything ever


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

well it seems we have a common consensus for wp lol
but i cant wait to hear from someone who has actually used them! I wonder if anyone actually has...maybe some blank slate individuals on ology have used wp im sure


----------



## grind4it (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

Lol, I'm sure you're right. I promise had they been a sponcer on ology, before I got my 50 posts in; they would have got some of my money 



traviswyliedime said:


> well it seems we have a common consensus for wp lol
> but i cant wait to hear from someone who has actually used them! I wonder if anyone actually has...maybe some blank slate individuals on ology have used wp im sure


----------



## 69nites (Aug 27, 2012)

I think selling your ugl as human grade for more money than legit human grade keeps most who know what they are doing from ordering.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: World Pharma.*

With all the vets here and no personal experiences with WP that's a big red flag in my book.  Clearly their over pricing and the retarded sales rep on ology is enough permanently to cross them off my list.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok folks lets calm down here. Let me sort out a few facts here.

I have owned and moderated forums since 1996, World Pharma is the biggest scammer I have ever seen and I have seen many. How many times are they going to refer to their gear being FDA approved? *Its a lie and that is a scam*. Secondly a few years ago deadweight a long time veteran on several forums had an issue with WP, he spoke up loud and was threated by WP to send him a package with broken vials and then report it to customs, the thread is still there today if you want the link. Sound like somebody you want to do business with?These are just a few of my experiences with WP. Google World Pharma scammer and you will get at least 200 more. 

Number two, moderators bumping sources. This comes from the lips of Rick Collins the steroid lawyers in an email discussion with me.
http://rickcollins.com/



> "The biggest thing to remember You or your mods never say things to members such as "Go buy the test from xxx source". That's promoting drug sales/illegal activity."



This means a moderator on any board should NEVER promote a source or they could risk being indicted for promoting illegal drug sales. So please mods never do this.

Finally Mr and Mrs. P are good people. You as a member do not have to respect the mods that is your choice however, you cannot and will not *disrespect* the mods. These people work very hard to keep things in order and devote a lot of FREE time to this board. Do me a favor and do not show them disrespect.

Jenner.... you are stuck here for life.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 28, 2012)

Admin said:


> Ok folks lets calm down here. Let me sort out a few facts here.
> 
> I have owned and moderated forums since 1996, world Pharma is the biggest scammer I have ever seen. How many times are they going to refer to their gear being FDA approved? *Its a lie and that is a scam*. Secondly a few years ago deadweight a long time veteran on several forums had an issue with WP, he spoke up loud and was threated by WP to send him a package with broken vials and theen report it to customs, the thread is still there today if you want the link. These are just a few of my experiences with WP. Google World Pharma scammer and you will get at least 200 more.
> 
> ...


I was going to bring up them sending DW a hot pack but didn't think that was public anywhere.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2012)

Admin said:


> Ok folks lets calm down here. Let me sort out a few facts here.
> 
> I have owned and moderated forums since 1996, world Pharma is the biggest scammer I have ever seen. How many times are they going to refer to their gear being FDA approved? *Its a lie and that is a scam*. Secondly a few years ago deadweight a long time veteran on several forums had an issue with WP, he spoke up loud and was threated by WP to send him a package with broken vials and then report it to customs, the thread is still there today if you want the link. Sound like somebody you want to do business with?These are just a few of my experiences with WP. Google World Pharma scammer and you will get at least 200 more.
> 
> ...



LOL, if you say so!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 28, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> WP are not only SCAMMERS, they are hackers and thieves. They've hacked into PM's to a well known and respected source and changed payment instructions to members to have payment sent to Thailand.


Screens were never made public but I do believe wp had the same reciever as was used to scam the dictator's customers. They collected the funds, TD was stand up and filled the orders anyway.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2012)

Well said admin.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2012)

I think everything that needs to be said has been, we are beating a dead horse so I'm closing the thread.


----------

